# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Vendo miel de arándanos

## fruit & nuts

Vendo miel de arándanos al por mayor y menor. 
Frascos de medio kilo 
Baldes de 27 kilos  
Pura miel de arandanos. LimaTemas similares: Vendo Arándanos de primera MIEL NEGRA DE ABEJAS-MULTIFLORA TARAPOTO (VENDO) Argentina: caen precios de la miel EE.UU.: actualización de precios de la miel EE.UU.: actualización mercado de la miel 2013

----------


## Florchy

Dejar número de contacto,tengo interés

----------


## c28_geo

estoy interesado  
saludos

----------


## apuertas

Hola, interesado contactarme al 987989275

----------


## tonyb

Los arándanos contienen una sustancia que evita que las bacterias se adhieran al tejido de la vejiga, tal como lo demuestran algunos videos en youtube por lo tanto el consumo regular de jugo de arándanos ayuda a prevenir infecciones en el tracto urinario, evita la inflamación en la vejiga, previene la cistitis, problemas a los riñones, la próstata y la uretra, si lo dudas puedes vídeo downloader de las referencias brindadas segun estudios

----------

